# Revolution Adapter Plug needs longer pin for connections



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I want to exchange the Revolution in my Aristo Railbus to try out the ESU Locksound XL DCC/sound decoder that has two 10 pin screw connectors. I purchased an All Electronic 10-PIN CONNECTOR W/ HEADER, 0.1" SPACING - (CON-2410) with colored wires to connect between the ESU Locksound XL and the Revolution adapter plug. This 10-PIN CONNECTOR does not fit and hold in the Revolution adapter plug with 12-pin DCC/RC connector installed in this Railbus. The problem is that the pins are too short on this 10-pin connector to secure into the holes for the 12 pin DCC/RC connector with Revolution adapter plug. 

http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo...index.html 

Has anyone found a 10-pin DCC/RC multi-pin connector with wires that has pins that fit and hold in the holes with the 12-pin DCC/RC connector for the Revolution adapter plug?

Bryan


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Massoth ships a plug that is supposed to fit Aristo...check one of the XLS manuals online in the download center to confirm that is what you are looking for. 

Keith


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I downloaded the XLS manual and found Illustration 8: Using the DCC Interface Cable with the Aristocraft DCC 
Interface on page 12. 

I will check with the Massoth retailers for availability of the Massoth Interface-cable for ARISTOCRAFT DCC.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

I purchased the Massoth 8150501 eMOTION DCC Interface Cable LGB + Aristo, which arrived today. It does not include a male 10/12 pin connector that will plug into the female adapter plub socket like the Revolution receiver does. I am waiting for the shipment of my SHS-40 and SHS-36L, which has even longer pins, from Allelectronics.com to complete this connection.


----------

